# Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht



## Hecht (4. Mai 2007)

hallo
bin das erste mal hier
habe in meinem teich ein sumpf- vergissmeinnicht
10 cm topf, oberkante gleich wasseroberfläche
treibt, hat aber braune blattspitzen
wer hat erfahrung damit oder lösung


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Hallo __ Hecht,

Willkommen im Forum.
Soll die Pflanze dauerhaft im Topf bleiben und ist das der Kauftopf?
Auf jeden Fall sollte es oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen. 
Meins fühlt sich da auch wohler, als wenn es im Wasser steht...


----------



## jochen (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Hi __ Hecht,

Wir haben sehr viele Sumpfvergißmeinnicht am Teich stehen.

Dabei wurde zumindest bei uns am Teich die Erfahrung gemacht das die Pflanzen die gerade mal mit den Wurzeln im Wasserbereich (also ca. 0 - + 5cm über den Wasserspiegel) stehen sich am wohlsten fühlen.

Die Pflanzen die direkt im Teich bzw. Bachlauf stehen kümmern eher, bzw. werden braun oder _glasig_ .


----------



## Hecht (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Danke
werde es morgen umsetzen


----------



## wmt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Ich habe Myosotis palustris voriges Frühjahr direkt am Rand +/-0 eingepflanzt, es hat sich stark in Richtung Wasser ausgebreitet und blüht in diesem Jahr prächtig.

Gruß wmt


----------



## wmt (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Ich reiche mal ein Foto von meinen Pflanzen nach. Man kann ganz gut erkennen, dass sie sich in Richtung Wasser ausbreiten. Sie fangen jetzt auch zu blühen an.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Hallo,

kommt aber auch immer darauf an, von welcher Tiefe man spricht. 
Hier mal drei Bilder von mir, taufrisch!

Auf den beiden ersten sieht man, wie das Sumpfvergißmeinnicht versucht, ins tiefere Wasser (10cm und mehr) vorzudringen. Irgendwann hört es aber auf und es lösen sich immer wieder Ableger, die ich dann entweder wo anders in den Teich setze, oder auch mal verschenke.
   

Und hier (ebenfalls heute aufgenommen) sieht man es schon in voller Blüte. Es hat dort lediglich feuchte Füße und steht in einem Kiesbett mit etwas "Dreck" zwischen den Steinen.
 

Ich kann leider nicht nachfragen, wer sich nun wohler fühlt. Aber alles, was sich eher an Land "retten" konnte, blüht auch schon!


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht*

Hallo ihr,

dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen einzigen Blühern zeigen.  Erst gehen sie in die Höhe, dann legen sie sich hin, und breiten sich aus.


----------

